# Onkyo 3007 12v trigger for Zone 1?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I received an Emotiva XPA-3 for Christmas from my lovely wife and son. I'm using it to power my front 3 speakers and leaving my AVR (Onkyo TX-NR3007) to power the 4 surrounds. Everything is hooked up and it sounds great. 

However, I can't see if/how it is possible to generate a 12V trigger from the AVR to turn the XPA-3 on/off. It has 12v triggers for Zone 2 and Zone 3, but those can only be stereo systems. Am I missing something, or do I need to turn the XPA-3 on/off manually? 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sga2 said:


> I received an Emotiva XPA-3 for Christmas from my lovely wife and son. I'm using it to power my front 3 speakers and leaving my AVR (Onkyo TX-NR3007) to power the 4 surrounds. Everything is hooked up and it sounds great.
> 
> However, I can't see if/how it is possible to generate a 12V trigger from the AVR to turn the XPA-3 on/off. It has 12v triggers for Zone 2 and Zone 3, but those can only be stereo systems. Am I missing something, or do I need to turn the XPA-3 on/off manually?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am pretty sure that you are correct about the Triggers. When I get Home, I will double check this, but I am almost positive that is the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bummer... That's what I thought. Thanks for the help.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It may be that you need to go into your setup menu and re-assign the triggers and to what sources will activate the triggers. My brother in-laws Marantz is this way, i know 2 totally different AVR's but that could also be the case with the Onkyo.:dontknow:


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

bambino said:


> It may be that you need to go into your setup menu and re-assign the triggers and to what sources will activate the triggers. My brother in-laws Marantz is this way, i know 2 totally different AVR's but that could also be the case with the Onkyo.:dontknow:


That's a good idea. i don't remember seeing that option anywhere in the menus or the manual, but I'll spend some time with it tonight.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am almost positive that this is a feature only offered on the Integra version of the 3007. I do hope I am mistaken though. Along with the extended warranty, I believe 12 Volt Triggers are another thing Onkyo places on the Integra units to differentiate what are all but identical models being sold at higher pricepoints and through a totally different distribution channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm... I may have to rig something... 

I'll check and report findings tonight.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Please do as I use outboard amplification on all channels and it would be handy to have it synced. In truth, I never turn off my amplifiers, but do turn off the AVR and DVD Players.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Off of the OP's topic JJ but why is that you do not shut down your outboards, i have heard of this before as many people say it is to keep the Caps charged, just curious if that is your reasoning too. Thanks, Bambino.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> Off of the OP's topic JJ but why is that you do not shut down your outboards, i have heard of this before as many people say it is to keep the Caps charged, just curious if that is your reasoning too. Thanks, Bambino.:T


Hello,
You nailed it amigo. I have done this with all of my Amplifiers for well over a decade. I realize everyone has their own regiment, but I do think the more damage is done from startup when using components daily when constantly turning them off and on. 

I do turn off the TV and BDP's when away and asleep, but do not turn off the amps unless I am going to be out of town for an extended period. I also leave my TV on if going to be away for less than a couple of hours as it is a Lamp based Microdisplay and power cycling is rough on Lamps.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Kinda funny but i feel the same way when powering up or down my equipment, i always have in the back of my head when i fire everything back up "whats not gonna turn back on?". I would keep everything on but for some reason i have this "Going Green" thing happining.:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My Panamax power unit has a current meter on it. My amp (Outlaw 5x200W) draws .5A while sitting idle. That's just 60W heating the room. I was hoping it would be lower so I could just leave it on, but alas, not the case.

As for triggering, you have some options.

One: some power boxes have an AC plug that you can plug into the switched outlet on the receiver which can then activate the amp bank, or selectable banks. Panamax and Monster have units with this feature.

Two: same switched outlet port, but instead get a 12V switching power supply and either strip bare wire (if you have lug terminals) or you'd have to solder on a Tip-Ring-Sleeve connector (or Tip-Sleeve) to match what the Emotiva takes as its trigger input.

Finally: Some power blocks have an IR control to swtich on the amp banks. You would need to have a macro remote and set it up, but it is possible.

Best of luck!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well... no love from the 3007 - at least, no 12V trigger for Zone 1. There's nothing in any of the user menus or the manual that shows if/how you can assign the triggers to Zone 1. I did some quick web research and found many have the same issue and typically work around this by using a switched outlet on a smart power strip or power conditioner (the 3007 does not have a switched outlet built in) and a 12VDC wall wart modified with a 1/8" pin connector. I doubt I'll spend money on a smart power strip just for this feature, but whenever I get a decent secondary surge protector (I have good whole home surge protection now), I will look for this feature and "repurpose" one of my old 6-12V adapters.

In the meantime, there are a couple of other options not previously mentioned:


Use the assignable 12V trigger on my PJ to turn on the amp whenever the projector is on, which would mean I'd only need to manually turn on whenever I am just listening to CD's.
Use the Zone 2 trigger and turn on Zone 2 whenever I use the receiver to power up the amp. I don't like the idea of turning on another amp circuit just to use the trigger though I am not sure there are really any problems with this.

Or, I can just turn on the amp manually. Since I'll need to go to the AV rack 80-90% of the time anyway to pop in a CD or Blu-Ray, this isn't a big deal. The main thing is getting the wife and son to remember to turn it off when they're done.

Thanks for the input!

Regards,
sga2


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

One thing I have heard is to make sure you are using a mono cable, then manually turn on the AVR, manually turn on the xpa3 then turn off the AVR, and it should turn off the xpa3, this should sync the two.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

caliberconst. said:


> One thing I have heard is to make sure you are using a mono cable, then manually turn on the AVR, manually turn on the xpa3 then turn off the AVR, and it should turn off the xpa3, this should sync the two.


I assume you mean a mono cable for the signal connection in lieu of an XLR cable? That's how I have it connected to the AVR now. I'll see if this trick works and post.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

sga2 said:


> I assume you mean a mono cable for the signal connection in lieu of an XLR cable? That's how I have it connected to the AVR now. I'll see if this trick works and post.


So did the trick work??



sga2 said:


> I did some quick web research and found many have the same issue and typically work around this by using a switched outlet on a smart power strip or power conditioner (the 3007 does not have a switched outlet built in) and a 12VDC wall wart modified with a 1/8" pin connector.


I tried an old 9v wall wart I had laying around (amp trigger input is rated to accept "5v-12v"), no joy when connecting the single mono plug bare wire to either of the bare wire wall wart leads. Am I doing something wrong? Anyone?

I already own the smart power strip for activating out-board cooling of the toaster that is the onkyo, but wondering why this wall wart didnt work  

Did you find specific modifying instructions for the wall wart? Ironic gettting this to work _still_ wont be ideal as powering on zone 2 or 3 will power on the amp for zone 1. Suppose I could get a second smart strip but wow royal pita, thanks onkyo.... :nerd:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

TypeA said:


> I tried an old 9v wall wart I had laying around (amp trigger input is rated to accept "5v-12v"), no joy when connecting the single mono plug bare wire to either of the bare wire wall wart leads. Am I doing something wrong? Anyone?


Im happy to report that Im a complete moron. :doh:

I had wrongly assumed a mono cable only has _one_ wire within the jacket. After painstakingly stripping off the outer covering I discovered the two wires and my 9v 300mA wall wart/mono cable now works great as a trigger. :clap:

Only remaining issue is having this wall wart/trigger plugged into the same smart strip, within the next month or so Ill be adding a second xpa 5 for zone 2 and 3 (ironically enough _these_ zones have triggers on the 3007) and I wont like these zones powering on both xpa-5 amps. Complications complications....addle:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tyler,
Much better to briefly be a "moron" of which you are the complete antithesis of than to have a true issue. So glad it was something like that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

